# Lightroom Profile Correction and Z6



## Hua Ming (Jan 23, 2020)

I thought i would ask this question here since this is a very friendly and knowledgeable group even though this may be more of a camera problem than a Lightroom problem.
I am using LR desktop 9.1.  I have a Nikon Z6. I recently purchased a Nikon AF-P 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR lens to use with the FTZ adapter. When I import the file into Lightroom, the Lens Correction panel says a Built-In profile was applied. When I click the info button it only says a profile was applied for a Nikon 70-300, not which one (and there are several). So I went into the camera menu and turned off the Auto Distortion control. But when I import these files, they still say that a Built-in Lens Profile as applied. I know that when using a native Z lens you cannot turn off the auto distortion in the camera menu, it is grayed out. But when using the FTZ adapter and the 70-300 the option is available and I can turn it off in the menu. But Lightroom is still saying a Built-in Profile has been applied. As I said, this may be more of a camera issue, but if any of you have any thoughts, or are Z owners with experience you can share, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't have this camera, but this is what I believe happens: When you shoot in raw, the profile is embedded in the metadata of the raw file. It is not applied to a raw file itself, that only happens to a jpeg file. If you turn off distortion control in the camera, then you probably only turn off that the profile is applied to jpegs, but it is still embedded in the raw metadata. As Lightroom applies the profile from the metadata, that is why Lightroom would ignore this camera setting.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a Z7 and an 80-400 Nikon F lens used with the FTZ adapter.  I've always used the built in Lens Profile without regard to the correction applied or even considered that the correct my do more harm than good.   I think the Z6/Z7 is smart enough to recognize which Nikon lens is installed and apply the appropriate Lens Correction.   I did not even know that you could  turn off the Auto Distortion control in the camera.   
You can override the "Built-In" lens correction in Lightroom.   You can see if there is a significant difference. 

I took one of my "80-400" photos already processed and changes the profile to use "custom" and the included Nikon "80-400 lens profile".  When I did this, the image "jumped".  But I could not see any significant change in the distortion of the image.   You can do this yourself to see which you think is best or if it is worth the interruption of your workflow to use anything other than the default "Built-In" profile correction.


----------



## Hua Ming (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply. 
Johan, you are correct! I tried this. I shot some test images in RAW + JPEG, both with the auto distortion turned on in the camera and off in the camera.
With distortion off in the camera the profile correction was applied to the RAW file, but not the JPEG. With distortion turned on in the camera the correction was applied to both the RAW and the JPEG, although Lightroom does not tell you a profile was applied to the JPEG.
Several  points that may be of some interest to other Z owners. With native Z lens, I cannot turn off the lens correction in the camera (it is grayed out). With Nikon lens on the FTZ, I can turn off the lens correction in the camera, but as I said it only applies to the JPEG and not the RAW.  Second point is that if I turn off vignetting correction in the camera, it turns it off in both the Raw and the JPG. If I turn off chromatic aberration correction in camera it still automatically checks the "Remove Chromatic Aberration" box in Lightroom.  Also, when I use the FTZ adapter with my Sigma lens, sometimes Lightroom will incorrectly recognize it as a Nikon lens and apply a Built-In correction. Other times, it gets recognized correctly and does not apply a correction. Strange. I will have to do a little more experimentation.
Cletus, thanks for your input. I tried changing the profile to "custom" and to my eye it seemed to be stacking another correction on top of the built-in correction.
Bottom line for me is that as long as Lightroom is applying the correct profile I am happy. It would sure be nice if Nikon and/or Adobe would document all this stuff. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 23, 2020)

Hua Ming said:


> although Lightroom does not tell you a profile was applied to the JPEG.


That's because LR doesn't apply the profile to the JPEG: the camera did that.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 23, 2020)

Hua Ming said:


> .
> Cletus, thanks for your input. I tried changing the profile to "custom" and to my eye it seemed to be stacking another correction on top of the built-in correction.


 It won’t be stacking as it can’t do that to a RAW file. I think the “Built-In” and the Adobe Lens Correction for (my) lens might be identical or so close that I cant find a visual difference. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hua Ming (Jan 23, 2020)

clee01l said:


> It won’t be stacking as it can’t do that to a RAW file. I think the “Built-In” and the Adobe Lens Correction for (my) lens might be identical or so close that I cant find a visual difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really interesting. So, if I understand you correctly, while we cannot turn off the Built-in correction in Lightroom, if we enable a profile correction in Lightroom for a RAW file it will simply overwrite  the Built-in profile.
Looking again more closely at images taken with  the 70-300, if I enable the Lightroom profile correction the scale of the image definitely changes. The Built-in correction shows slightly less of the image. However, the distortion correction seems very close.
Do you think the Lightroom profile would also overwrite the in camera vignetting correction?
Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2020)

Hua Ming said:


> So, if I understand you correctly, while we cannot turn off the Built-in correction in Lightroom, if we enable a profile correction in Lightroom for a RAW file it will simply overwrite the Built-in profile.


The only way to use a different default profile would be to import with a Develop preset specifying the profile to be used .


----------



## Hua Ming (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone. My main concern was that since the image file from the camera  has a Built-in profile that it would somehow conflict with the Adobe profile. But from what I understand  this is not a problem.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2020)

Hua Ming said:


> Thanks everyone. My main concern was that since the image file from the camera has a Built-in profile that it would somehow conflict with the Adobe profile. But from what I understand this is not a problem.



RAW files don’t have any profile applied. The “built in “ profile is a set of corrective instructions to be used by LR. Each time you add a edit instruction to the develop process, LR only applies the last setting for each adjustment. If the lens profile is other than the default built in, LR only applies the lens profile requested. And no other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richard b (Feb 15, 2020)

I have recently bought a Nikon Z6 with the standard kit lens Z 24-70 f4 S. I am running MacOS 10.12.6 (16G2136) and LR release:  8.4.1 camera raw 11.4.1.

I am relatively inexperienced at LR and have tried to find a lens profile correction for the camera and lens. When I lick Lens Corrections/enable profile corrections, I can select Nikon ok. However I cannot see my lens on the pull down list. Can anyone make any suggestions please.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 15, 2020)

dr richard binwood said:


> I have recently bought a Nikon Z6 with the standard kit lens Z 24-70 f4 S. I am running MacOS 10.12.6 (16G2136) and LR release: 8.4.1 camera raw 11.4.1.
> 
> I am relatively inexperienced at LR and have tried to find a lens profile correction for the camera and lens. When I lick Lens Corrections/enable profile corrections, I can select Nikon ok. However I cannot see my lens on the pull down list. Can anyone make any suggestions please.



I do not know when adobe updated Lightroom classic to include the new Nikon cameras and lenses. Your post indicates that you’re running Lightroom classic 8.4.1 instead of the newest and latest 9.2. The Nikon Z family of cameras are supported as are the Nikon Z lenses if you’re using the latest version of Lightroom classic.


----------



## richard b (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts. Unfortunately Adobe has not allowed me to update my LR as I am not running a version of MacOS which is supported by Adobe and my hardware is now classed as vintage by Apple and I can't upgrade my MacOS. So bottom line what you have suggested I had guessed might be the case. This means a new iMac I think!!!


----------

